# [postfix] spam (résolu)

## sd44

'alute

voila le pb :

j'ai un serveur postfix avec tout le panel antispam (postfix,postgrey et antispam externe)

le filtrage du spam est très performant a part :

si l'expediteur (spammeur) se fait passer pour un utilisateur de mon domaine !

je voudrait que si l'expéditeur appartient a mon domaine l'authentification sasl soit obligatoire (peu importe le destinataire) .

----------

## sd44

pour ceux que ça peut aider voila la solution (je sais pas si c'est la meilleur mais ça marche)

dans le fichier main.cf :

Avant :

```

smtpd_sender_restrictions =  permit_mynetworks,

                permit_sasl_authenticated,

                reject_sender_login_mismatch,

                reject_unauthenticated_sender_login_mismatch,

                reject_unknown_sender_domain,

                reject_non_fqdn_sender,

                permit

```

Après :

```

smtpd_sender_restrictions =  permit_mynetworks,

                permit_sasl_authenticated,

                reject_sender_login_mismatch,

                reject_unauthenticated_sender_login_mismatch,

                reject_unknown_sender_domain,

                reject_non_fqdn_sender,

                check_sender_access hash:/etc/postfix/access,

                permit

```

le fichier /etc/postfix/access

```

*@mondomaine.com REJECT

```

lancer postmap /etc/postfix/access et relancer postfix

du coup un client de mon domaine non authentifié ( permit_sasl_authenticated) est jetté sauf sur mon reseau (permit_mynetworks)

----------

## Tetsumaki

Salut, merci, 5 ans après ton message m'a servit  :Smile: 

Par contre j'ai du modifier smtpd_recipient_restrictions, la modification de smtpd_sender_restrictions ne suffisait pas.

De plus, ça a du changer depuis 2008 mais il ne faut plus utiliser *@domain.com mais juste domain.com dans le fichier access.

Voici donc ce que ça donne pour moi :

/etc/postfix/main.cf

```
smtpd_sender_restrictions =

  permit_mynetworks,

  permit_sasl_authenticated,

  reject_unauth_destination,

  reject_sender_login_mismatch,

  reject_unauthenticated_sender_login_mismatch,

  reject_unknown_sender_domain,

  reject_non_fqdn_sender,

  check_sender_access hash:/etc/postfix/access

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

  permit_mynetworks,

  permit_sasl_authenticated,

  reject_unauth_destination,

  reject_sender_login_mismatch,

  reject_unauthenticated_sender_login_mismatch,

  reject_unknown_sender_domain,

  reject_non_fqdn_sender,

  check_sender_access hash:/etc/postfix/access
```

/etc/postfix/access

```
mondomain.com REJECT
```

Et ne pas oublier :

```
postmap /etc/postfix/access

postfix reload
```

Par contre j'ai quelques doutes concernant l'optimisation, l'ordre des lignes et l'utilité de certaines options.

Bref si quelqu'un voit quelque chose à redire je suis tout ouïe.

----------

